# Glad I finally got this



## schuft (Apr 6, 2011)

Helpful review. Welcome to LJ's!


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

just got mine too, but won't try it out till saturday.i'm glad to hear it is a good tool to have.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Yep; I've tried scredirver shafts, old drill bits etc.
I was never really successful until I got a real burnisher.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

I got the same one after watching the William Ng sharpening demo on the Woodwhisperer's site. It's an excellent video if you haven't seen it. I'd tried Todd Clippinger's mill file technique, and while it worked to a degree I always still had to sand the surface a lot to get it finish-ready. Now I just knock the burr down with a few rubs across the edge and then two quick swipes and the burr is ready to go again. The hard part is the original cleaning up of the edge on your stones.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info and welcome to Lumberjocks.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the rewiew 
and welcome to L J enjoy and have fun 

Dennis


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I have the same burnisher and really like it (tried unsuccessfully to use a hex wrench before buying it). The sharpening process for card scrapers has a lot of confusion and voodoo surrounding it, I've found. My current process is kind of lengthy, but seems to work:

1. Use the mill file (freehand) on the faces and edge of the scraper
2. Use my soft oil stone on both faces
3. Stone the edge, either by holding it freehand or pressing against a square block while moving
4. Draw out the burr on the face side with the burnisher
5. Curl over the burr on the edge side
6. Repeat 4 and 5 for the opposite burr on the same edge

I typically square up two sides of the scraper and only draw/curl the burr on one side. When it dulls, I'll use the other side. When both dull, I'll just burnish-out the burr without re-squaring a few times until it really needs squaring again.

Do you use a similar process? I'm curious what works best for people.


----------



## danielt (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks bobasaurus for sharing the process you use. I use a similar process but use a cheap set of diamond plates for the initial grind followed by the stone. I don't draw out the burr though, just use the burnisher at an angle. Now that you said it though, I think I remember seeing that in some of tutorials. I will give it a try next time and see if I notice a difference. Also, I do all four edges at once.


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

I stink at burnishing. Can you describe how much downward pressure you put on the tool?


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

@doncutlip: I don't use very much. I knock the burr down, then just two quick swipes. If I put too much pressure on it (ie. I have to tip the scraper way forward to cut), I start over and use a little less pressure. If I don't get enough burr, I just give it another quick swipe and that's usually all it takes. Really, watch the William Ng video on the Wood Whisperer's site, it's an eye opener.


----------



## crabbieabbie (Feb 16, 2011)

i am sorry it dulled


----------



## crabbieabbie (Feb 16, 2011)

i can see you are new to lumber jock's so welcome.


----------



## danielt (Nov 10, 2011)

@Jimi_C: I saw you mentioned that video before. I'll have to take a look at it. I love all the great info on the Wood Whisper.

@doncutlip: It's kind of hard to describe the amount of pressure. I'm not sure what to compare it to. You don't have to use as much as you might think. I like to hold the burnisher with two hands with one hand touching the scraper to help keep a steady angle. Not sure if this is the best way, but I saw someone do it that way and it felt comfortable to me.


----------

